# Apple &Uber Are Trailing In Autonomous Car Development [Infographic]



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Apple And Uber Are Trailing In Autonomous Car Development [Infographic]

https://www.forbes.com/sites/niallm...ous-car-development-infographic/#15c3294326ba








​
https://thelastdriverlicenseholder.com/2019/02/13/update-disengagement-reports-2018-final-results/


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> Apple And Uber Are Trailing In Autonomous Car Development [Infographic]
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/niallm...ous-car-development-infographic/#15c3294326ba
> 
> ...


Maybe this is why we hear Apple might end their SDC program. I thought they would be one of the leaders.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Maybe this is why we hear Apple might end their SDC program. I thought they would be one of the leaders.


Agreed, ? Apple's very secretive.
Next year, they'll blow the doors off the industry
and proliferate autonomous from sea to shining sea.

Proud to be an American !!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> Agreed, ? Apple's very secretive.
> Next year, they'll blow the doors off the industry
> and proliferate autonomous from sea to shining sea.
> 
> Proud to be an American !!!


Stick with your cartoons. That's the winning ticket.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Stick with your cartoons. That's the winning ticket.


Exactly, autonomous is the winning ticket ?


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa


----------

